

Spotify Teams Up with Uber: Your Ride. Your Music - mvip
https://news.spotify.com/se/2014/11/17/uber/

======
cbovis
I'm skeptical as to how popular this will be currently but it's a great
infrastructure to have in place should Uber decided to move towards driverless
cars in the future.

